# Help, results have changed everything



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Hi,

Please could someone advise me, I'm so confused.  In brief, I have had attempts all negative using my own eggs.  Went down the egg donor route (fsh fluctated) and had 4 egg donor attempts all negative.  Diagnosed with very high ANA & thyroid antibodies (immune problems are heridatry in our family).
Anyway, I had the ovarian reserve test done and the results have come back excellent and apparantly they are above average for my age (I am 35).  DH has never had any problems.

What do I do?  I was thinking of going to Care Nottingham and having the Chicago immune tests done.  
Please help, why would these results come back ok after being told I needed egg donor?

Jo
x


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Jo,

can't give you any advice really, as I have not had all those tests. You poor thing, you seem to have really been through it.   

I'm really sorry your DE attempts didn't work; yours and other's experiences have been a reminder to me that they are not the answer to all our prayers... 

Hopefully someone will be on soon with more knowledge, I know Daisy is very up with all the tests (Hi Daisy) 

Good luck  

Springs


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Jo
So sorry about all the troubles you have been having and all the tx.
Its so hard being told one thing isnt it and then finding out your eggs might be ok.

I used a donor eggs from a wonderful person I met on here as after two m/c and not a dicky bird for four years after clommid and IUI despite tests showing I was fine I got preg but then lost it at 8wks 3 days and now am not sure if its me.
I am just starting on the path of finding out about tests etc but heard yesterday from a senior nurse (who was at a support meeting I went to last night in Chester) that those Chicago tests cost 2k but there is someone in Liverpool who is really good and they cost £500 so perhaps there is an expert closer to hand and less money.  I need to reseach the killer cells and blood flow and feel at a bit of a loss to it all but have heard that baby asprin can help and if its the killer cells think that might be the ANA then its steroids - its all so hard and confusing and hoping to find out more when I go on 4th Feb.  Its so frustrating for you but perhaps you could see if you can get the tests done closer to home??
Good luck
love
susie


----------

